# معالجة مياه الشرب



## athersaeed1970 (26 مارس 2009)

:75:

يرجع اهتمام الإنسان بنوعية الماء الذي يشربه إلى أكثر من خمسة آلاف عام . ونظرا للمعرفة المحدودة في تلك العصور بالأمراض ومسبباتها فقد كان الاهتمام محصور في لون المياه وطعمها ورائحتها فقط . وقد استخدمت لهذا الغرض ـ وبشكل محدود خلال فترات تاريخية متباعدة ـ بعض عمليات المعالجة مثل الغليان والترشيح والترسيب وإضافة بعض الأملاح ثم شهد القرنان الثامن والتاسع عشر الميلاديان الكثير من المحاولات الجادة في دول أوربا وروسيا للنهوض بتقنية معالجة المياه حيث أنشئت لأول مرة في التاريخ محطات لمعالجة المياه على مستوى المدن .

ففي عام 1807م أنشئت محطة لمعالجة المياه في مدينة جلاسكو الأستكلندية ،وتعد هذه المحطة من أوائل المحطات في العالم وكانت تعالج فيها المياه بطريقة الترشيح ثم تنقل إلى المستهلكين عبر شبكة أنابيب خاصة . وعلى الرغم من أن تلك المساهمات تعد تطورا تقنيا في تلك الفترة إلا أن الاهتمام آنذاك كان منصبا على نواحي اللون والطعم والرائحة ، أو ما يسمى بالقابلية ، وكانت المعالجة باستخدام المرشحات الرملية المظهر السائد في تلك المحطات حتى بداية القرن العشرين . ومع التطور الشامل للعلوم والتقنية منذ بداية هذا القرن واكتشاف العلاقة بين مياه الشرب وبعض الأمراض السائدة فقد حدث تطور سريع في مجال تقنيات المعالجة حيث أضيفت العديد من العمليات التي تهدف بشكل عام إلى الوصول بالمياه إلى درجة عالية من النقاء ، بحيث تكون خالية من العكر وعديمة اللون والطعم والرائحة ومأمونة من النواحي الكيمائية والحيوية ، ويبين الجدول (1)المواصفات الكيمائية

لمياه الشرب .

معالجة المياه .

لقد كان وباء الكوليرا من أوائل الأمراض التي اكتشفت ارتباطها الوثيق بتلوث مياه الشرب في المرحلة السابقة لتطور تقنيات معالجة المياه ، فعلى سبيل المثال أصيب حوالي 17000 شخص من سكان مدينة هامبورج الألمانية بهذا الوباء خلال صيف 1829م أدى إلى وفاة ما لا يقل عن نصف ذلك العدد . وقد ثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن المصدر الرئيس للوباء هو تلوث مصدر المياه لتلك المدينة . يعد التطهير باستخدام الكلور من أوائل العمليات التي استخدمت لمعالجة المياه بعد عملية الترشيح وذلك للقضاء على بعض الكائنات الدقيقة من بكتريا وفيروسات مما أدى إلى الحد من انتشار العديد من الأمراض التي تنقلها المياه مثل الكوليرا وحمى التيفويد . وتشمل المعالجة ، ومن هذه العمليات ما يستخدم لإزالة عسر الماء مثل عمليات التيسير ، أو لإزالة العكر مثل عمليات الترويب .

ونظرا للتقدم الصناعي والتقني الذي يشهد هذا العصر وما تبعه من ازدياد سريع في معدلات استهلاك المياه الطبيعية ،

النقية نوعا ما ، ونظرا لما يحدث من تلوث لبعض تلك المصادر نتيجة المخلفات الصناعية ومياه الصرف الصحي وبعض الحوادث البيئية الأخرى فإن عمليات المعالجة قد بدأت تأخذ مسارا جديدا يختلف في كثير من تطبيقات عن مسار المعالجة التقليدية . وفي هذه المقالة سنستعرض بإيجاز طرق المعاجلة التقليدية لمياه الشرب إضافة لبعض الاتجاهات الحالية والمستقبلية لتقنيات المعالجة .

طرق المعالجة التقليدية

تختلف عمليات معالجة مياه الشرب باختلاف مصادر تلك المياه ونوعيتها والمواصفات الموضوعة لها . ويجب الإشارة الى أن التغير المستمر لمواصفات المياه يؤدي أيضا في كثير من الأحيان إلى تغير في عمليات المعالجة . حيث أن المواصفات يتم تحديثها دوما نتيجة التغير المستمر للحد الأعلى لتركيز بعض محتويات المياه وإضافة محتويات جديدة إلى قائمة الموصفات . ويأتي ذلك نتيجة للعديد من العوامل مثل :

* التطور في تقنيات تحليل المياه وتقنيات المعالجة.
* اكتشاف محتويات جديدة لم تكن موجودة في المياه التقليدية أو كانت موجودة ولكن لم يتم الانتباه إلى وجودها أو مدى معرفة خطورتها في السابق.
* اكتشاف بعض المشكلات التي تسببها بعض المحتويات الموجودة أصلا في الماء أو التي نتجت عن بعض عمليات المعالجة التقليدية . هذا ويمكن تناول عمليات المعالجة التقليدية المستخدمة للمياه استنادا إلى مصادرها السطحية والجوفية مع التركيز على المياه الجوفية نظرا لاعتماد المملكة عليها مقارنة بالمياه السطحية . 

معالجة المياه السطحية :

تحتوي المياه السطحية ( المياه الجارية على السطح ) على نسبة قليلة من الأملاح مقارنة بالمياه الجوفية التي تحتوي على نسب عالية منها ، وهي بذلك بعد مياه يسرة ( غير عسرة ) حيث تهدف عمليات معالجتها بصورة عامة إلى إزالة المواد العالقة التي تسبب ارتفاعا في العكر وتغيرا في اللون والرائحة ، وعليه يمكن القول أن معظم طرق معالجة هذا النوع من المياه اقتصر على عمليات الترسيب والترشيح والتطهير . وتتكون المواد العالقة من مواد عضوية وطينية ، كما يحتوي على بعض الكائنات الدقيقة مثل الطحالب والبكتيريا . ونظرا لصغر حجم هذه المكونات وكبر مساحتها السطحية مقارنة بوزنها فإنها تبقي معلقة في الماء ولا تترسب . إضافة إلى ذلك فإن خوصها السطحية والكيميائية باستخدام عمليات الترويب الطريقة الرئيسية لمعالجة المياه السطحية ، حيث تستخدم بعض المواد الكيمائية لتقوم بإخلال اتزان المواد العالقة وتهيئة الظروف الملائمة لترسيبها وإزالتها من أحواض الترسيب .ويتبع عملية الترسيب عملية ترشيح باستخدام مرشحات رملية لإزالة ما تبقى من الرواسب ، ومن المكروبات المشهورة كبريتات الألمنيوم وكلوريد الحد يديك ، وهناك بعض المكروبات المساعدة مثل بعض البوليمرات العضوية والبنتونايت والسليكا المنشطة. ويمكن أيضا استخدام الكربون المنشط لإزالة العديد من المركبات العضوية التي تسبب تغيرا في طعم ورائحة المياه . تتبع عمليتي الترسيب والترشيح عملية التطهير التي تسبق إرسال تلك المياه إلى المستهلك .

معالجة المياه الجوفية:

تعد مياه الآبار من أنقى مصادر المياه الطبيعية التي يعتمد عليها الكثير من سكان العالم . إلا أن بعض مياه الآبار وخصوصا العميقة منها قد تحتاج ألى عمليات معالجة متقدمة وباهظة التكاليف قد تخرج عن نطاق المعالجة هي إضافة الكلور لتطهير المياه ثم ضخها الى شبكة التوزيع ، إذ تعد عملية التطهير كعملية وحيدة لمعالجة مياه بعض الآبار النقية جدا والتي تفي بجميع مواصفات المياه ، الا أن هذه النوعية من المياه هي الأقل وجودا في الوقت الحاضر ، لذلك فأنه إضافة لعملية التطهير فان غالبية المياه الجوفية تحتاج الى معالجة فيزيائية وكيمائية إما لإزالة بعض الغازات الذائبة مثل ثاني أكسيد الكربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين ، أو لإزالة بعض المعادن مثل الحديد والمغنيز والمعادن المسببة لعسر الماء، وتتم إزالة الغازات الذائبة باستخدام . عملية التهوية والتي تقوم أيضا بإزالة جزء من الحديد والمنغنيز عن طريق الأكسدة ، وقد يكون الغرض من التهوية مجرد كما يحدث لبعض مياه الآبار العميقة التي تكون حرارتها عالية مما يستدعي تبريدها حفاظا على كفاءة عمليات المعالجة الأخرى . أما إزالة معادن الحديد والمنغنيز فتتم بكفاءة في عمليات الأكسدة الكيمائية باستخدام الكلور أو برمنجنات البوتاسيوم .

ان الطابع العام لمعالجة المياه الجوفية هو إزالة العسر بطريقة الترسيب ، ويتكون عسر الماء بصورة رئيسة من مركبات الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم الذائبة في الماء . ويأتي الاهتمام بعسر الماء نتيجة لتأثيره السلبي على فاعلية الصابون ومواد التنظيف الأخرى ، بإضافة الى تكوين بعض الرواسب في الغلايات وأنابيب نقل المياه ويوضح الشكل (1 ) تسلسل العمليات في محطة تقليدية تعالج مياه جوفية تحتوي على نسب عالية من عسر الماء. تعتمد المملكة اعتماد كبيرا على المياه الجوفية لاستخدامها في الأغراض المختلفة ، الأمر الذي ساهم في انتشار محطات معالجة المياه الجوفية في ربوعها المختلفة . وفيما يلي استعراض موجز للعمليات المختلفة المياه الجوفية في هذا النوع من المحطات .

أ ـ التيسير ( إزالة العسر ) بالترسيب

تعني عملية التيسير أو إزالة العسر للمياه ( water softening) إزالة مركبات عنصري الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم المسببة للعسر عن طريق الترسيب الكيمائي . وتتم هذه العملية في محطات المياه بإضافة الجير المطفأ ( هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ) إلى الماء بكميات محدودة حيث تحدث تفاعلات كيمائية معينة تتشكل عنها رواسب من كربونات الكالسيوم و هيدروكسيد الماغنسيوم . وقد يتم اللجوء في كثير من الأحيان الى إضافة رماد الصودا (كربونات الصوديوم ) مع الجير للتعامل مع بعض صور العسر . وتشمل عملية التيسير على حوض صغير الحجم نسبيا تتم فيه إضافة المواد الكيمائية حيث تخلط مع الماء الداخل خلطا سريعا لتوزيعها في الماء بانتظام ، ثم ينقل الماء الى حوض كبير الحجم ليبقي فيه زمنا كافيا لإكمال التفاعلات الكيمائية وتكوين الرواسب حيث يخلط الماء في هذه الحالة خلطا بطيا يكفي فقط لتجميع والتصادق حبيبات الرواسب وتهيئتها للترسيب في المرحلة التالية , شكل (2).

ب ـ الترسيب

تعد عملية الترسيب من أوائل العمليات التي استخدامها الإنسان في معالجة المياه . وتستخدم هذه العملية لإزالة المواد العالقة والقابلة للترسيب أو لإزالة الرواسب الناتجة عن عمليات المعالجة الكيمائية مثل التيسير والترويب . وتعتمد المرسبات في أبسط صورها على فعل الجاذبية حيث تزال الرواسب تحت تأثير وزنها .

تتكون المرسبات غالبا من أحواض خرسانية دائرية أو مستطيلة الشكل تحتوي على مدخل ومخرج للماه يتم تصميميها بطريقة ملائمة لإزالة أكبر كمية ممكنة من الرواسب ، حيث تؤخذ في الاعتبار الخواص الهيدروليكية لحركة الماء داخل الخوض . ومن الملامح الرئيسة لحوض الترسيب احتوائه على نظام لجمع الرواسب ( الحمأة ) وجرفها إلى بيارة في قاع الحوض حيث يتم سحبها والتخلص منها بواسطة مضخات خاصة . ويوضح الشكل (3) مقطعا في حوض ترسيب دائري . ويمكن دمج عمليات إضافة المواد الكيمائية والخلط البطيء والترسيب في حوض واحد يسمى مرسب الدفق العلوي شكل ( 4).

ج ـ الموازنة ( إعادة الكربنة ):

نظرا لأن المياه الناتجة هن عملية التيسير تكون في الغالب مشبعة برواسب كربونات الكالسيوم ، وحيث أن جزءا من هذه الرواسب يتبقى في الماء بعد مروره بأحواض الترسيب فإنه من المحتمل أن يترسب بعضها على المرشحات أو في شبكات التوزيع مما يؤدي إلى انسداد أو الحد من كفاءة المرشحات الشبكات . لذلك فإن عملية التيسير لضمان عدم حدوث تلك الأضرار . ومن عمليات الموازنة الأكثر استخداما في التطبيق التقليدية هي إضافة غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون بكميات محددة بهدف تحويل ما تبقى من كربونات الكالسيوم الى صورة البيكربونات الذائبة .

د ـ الترشيح :
هو العملية التي يتم فيها إزالة المواد العالقة ( العكارة ) . وذلك بإمرار الماء خلال وسط مسامي مثل الرمل وهذه العملية تحدث بصوره طبيعية في طبقات الأرض عندما تتسرب مياه الأنهار الى باطن

الأرض . لذلك تكون نسبة العكر قليلة جدا أو معدومة في المياه الجوفية مقارنة بالمياه السطحية ( الأنهار والبحيرات وأحواض تجميع مياه الأمطار ) التي تحتوي على نسب عالية من العكر .

تستخدم عملية الترشيح أيضا في إزالة الرواسب المتبقية بعد عمليات الترسيب في عمليات المعالجة الكيمائية مثل الترسيب والترويب .

تعد إزالة المواد العالقة من مياه الشرب ضرورية لحماية الصحة العامة من ناحية ولمنع حدوث مشاكل تشغيلية في شبكة التوزيع من الناحية الأخرى . فقد تعمل هذه المواد على حماية الأحياء الدقيقة من أثر المادة المطهرة ، كما أنها قد تتفاعل كيمائيا مع المادة المطهرة كما أنها قد تتفاعل كيمائيا مع المادة المطهرة مما يقلل من نسبة فاعليتها على الأحياء الدقيقة ، وقد تترسب المواد العالقة في بعض أجزاء شبكة التوزيع مما قد يتسبب في نمو البكتريا وتغير رائحة المياه وطعمها ولونها.تتم عملية الترشيح داخل المرشح الذي يتكون من ثلاث أجزاء رئيسة وهي : صندوق المرشح والتصريف السفلي ووسط الترشيح ، شكل (5). يمثل صندوق المرشح البناء الذي يحوي وسط الترشيح ونظام التصريف السفلي ، ويبني صندوق المرشح في العادة من الخرسانة المسلحة ، كما توجد في قاعة ـ الذي يتكون من أنابيب وقنوات مثقبة ـ طبقة من الحصى المدرج لمنع خروج حبيبات الرمل من خلال الثقوب . والغرض من نظام التصريف السفلي تجميع المياه المرشحة وتوزيع مياه الغسيل عند إجراء عملية الغسيل للمرشح . أما وسط الترشيح فهو عبارة عن طبقة من رمل السيليكون ، وحديثا أمكن الاستفادة من الفحم المجروش ورمل الجارنت . عند مرور المياه خلال وسط الترشيح تلتصق المواد العالقة في بجدران حبيبات الوسط ، ومع استمرار عملية الترشيح تضيق فجوات الوسط للمياه بحيث يصبح المرشح قليل الكفاءة وعند ذلك يجب إيقاف عملية الترشيح وغسل المرشح لتنظيف الفجوات من الرواسب يتم في عملية الغسيل ضخ ماء نظيف بضغط عال من أسفل المرشح عبر نظام التصريف السفلي ينتج عنه تمدد الوسط وتحرك الحبيبات واصطدم بعضها مع البعض ، وبذلك يتم تنظيفها مما علق بها من رواسب . وتندفع هذه الرواسب مع مياه الغسيل التي تتجمع في قنوات خاصة موضوعة في أعلى صندوق المرشح ، وتنقل الى المكان الذي يتم فية معالجة مخلفات المحطة وتستمر عملية الغسيل هذه لفترة قصيرة من الزمن (5 –10 دقائق) بعدها يكون المرشح جاهزا للعمل .

هـ التطهير :

هو العملية المستخدمة لقتل الكائنات الحية الدقيقة المسببة للأمراض (الجراثيم )، وتتم هذه العملية باستخدام الحرارة ( التسخين ) أو الأشعة فوق البنفسجية أو المواد الكيميائية مثل البروم أو اليود أو الأوزون أو الكلور بتركيزات لا تضر بالإنسان أو الحيوان . وتعد طريقة التسخين الى درجة الغليان أولى الطرق المستخدمة في التطهير ولاتزال أفضلها في حمالات الطوارئ عندما تكون كمية المياه قليلة ، لكنها عير مناسبة عندما تكون كمية المياه كبيره كما في محطات المعالجة نظرا لارتفاع تكلفتها . أما استخدام الأشعة فوق البنفسجية والمعالجة بالبروم واليود فتعد طرقا مكلفة . هذا وقد انتشر استخدام الأوزون والكلور في تطهير مياه الشرب ، حيث راج استخدام الأوزون في أوربا والكلور في أمريكا . وفي الآونة الأخيرة اتجهت كثير من المحطات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الى استخدام الأوزون بالرغم من عدم ثباته كيمائيا وارتفاع تكلفته مقارنة بالكلور، وذلك لظهور بعض الآثار السلبية الصحية لاستخدام الكلور ( الكلورة ) في تطهير مياه الشرب يتفاعل الكلور مع الماء مكونا حامض الهيبوكلوروز وأيونات الهيبوكلورايت ثم يتفاعل جزء من حامض الهيبوكلوروز مع الأمونيا الموجودة في الماء مكونا أمنيات الكلور ( الكلور المتحد المتبقي) ويطلق على ما تبقى من حامض الهيبوكلوروز وأيونات الهيبوكلورايت الكلور الحر المتبقي وهذه المركبات ( الكلور الحر والكلور المتحد )هي التي تقوم بتطهير الماء وقتل الجراثيم الموجودة به ، ولذلك تلجا كثير من محطات المعالجة الى إضافة الكلور بنسب تكفي للحصول على كلور حر متبقي يضمن تطهير الماء الخارج من المحطة بكفاءة عالية ، بل في الغالب تكون كمية الكلور المضاف كافية لتأمين كمية محدود من الكلور الحر المتقي في شبكة توزيع المياه ، وذلك لتطهير المياه من أي كائنات دقيقة قد تدخل في الشبكة .

و ـ معالجة المخلفات:

تمثل الحماة المترسبة في أحواض الترسيب ومياه الغسيل الناتجة عن غسل المرشحات المصدرين الرئيسين للمخلفات في محطات معالجة المياه . وتحتاج هذه المخلفات إلى معالجة لتسهيل عملية التخلص منها ولحماية البيئة من التلوث الناتج عنها . ويتم ذلك بضخ مياه الغسيل الى حوض للتر ويق ، حيث تضاف إليها مادة كيمائية مناسبة مثل البوليمر لتساعد على ترسيب المواد العالقة في مياه الغسيل ، ثم تعاد المياه الناتجة عن هذه العملية إلى بداية خط المعالجة في المحطة . آما الحمأة الناتجة من أحواض الترسيب والمواد المترسبة في حوض الترويق فيتم إرسالها إلى حوض للتثخين حيث يتم تثخينها بإضافة البوليمة الناسب ، وتعاد المياه الناتجة عن هذه العملية إلى مدخل المياه في المحطة ، وبع ذلك تتعرض الحمأة المثخنة إلى عملية نزع المياه منها بطرق ميكانيكية ( الطرد المركزي أو الترشيح الميكانيكي ) يتم في النهاية الحصول على مواد صلبة تحتوي على كميات قليلة من المياه يمكن التخلص منها بوضعها في أحواض للتجفيف أو دفنها في باطن الأرض ، كما يمكن استخلاص بعض المواد الكيمائية من هذه المخالفات ليعاد استخدامها في عمليات المعالجة .

تحديات جديدة
وشهدت الآونة الأخيرة تغيرات جذرية في تقنيات المعالجة ترجع في كثير من الأحوال الى النقص الشديد الذي تعانية كثير من دول العالم في المياه الصالحة للشرب أو نتيجة لتلوث مصادر المياه كما هو الحال في أكثر الدول الصناعية . وقد أدت هذه العوامل إلى البحث عن مصادر جديده غير المصادر التقليدية والتي تحتاج بطبيعة الحال إلى تقنيات معالجة متقدمة بالإضافة إلى المعالجة التقليدية . ولذلك لجأت كثير من الدول ال تحلية مياه البحر وإلى تحلية بعض مصادر المياه الجوفية المالحة ، وفي سبيل ذلك يتم استخدام تقنيات باهظة التكاليف مثل عمليات التقطير الومضي وعمليات التناضح العكسي ، بالإضافة إلى العديد من العمليات الأخرى للتحلية . وقد أدى تلوث مصادر المياه في بعض أنحاء العالم إلى الشروع في استخدام تقنيات متقدمة ومكلفة مثل استخدام الكربون المنشط وعمليات الطرد بالتهوية في إزالة الكثير من الملوثات العضوية مثل الهيدروكربونات وبعض المبيدات والمركبات العضوية الهالوجينية . ومن مظاهر التلوث الطبيعي وجود عناصر مشعة مثل اليورانيوم والراديوم والرادون في بعض مصادر المياه . وتتركز الأبحاث الحديثة حول إزالة هذه العناصر باستخدام عمليات الامتصاص ( استخدم الكربون المنشط والسيليكا ) وعمليات التناضح العكسي مع تحسين الأداء للعمليات التقليدية مثل التيسير والترويب .

ومن الاتجاهات الحديثة في عمليات المعالجة التوجه نحو استخدام بدائل لتطهير المياه غير الكلور نظرا لتفاعله مع بعض المواد العضوية الموجودة في المياه ـ خاصة المياه السطحية ـ وتكوين بعض المركبات العضوية التي يعتقد بأن لها أثرا كبيرا على الصحة العامة .

وتعد المركبات الميثانية ثلاثية الهالوجين ، مثل الكلوروفورم ، في مقدمة نواتج الكلورة التي لاقت اهتمام كبيرا في هذا الصدد ، إلا أن الحماس لاستخدام بدائل الكلور ما لبث أن تباطأ في الآونة ألاخيرة نتيجة لاكتشاف أن هذه البدائل ينتج عن الأوزون مركبات مثل الفورمالدهايد والاسيتالدهايد ، وعن الكلورامين ينتج كلوريد السيانوجين ، وعن ثاني أكسيد الكلور ينتج الكلورايت والكلوريت.

تلاقي المعالجة الحيوية باستخدام الكائنات الدقيقة اهتمام بالغا في العصر الحاضر بعد أن كانت وقفا على معالجة مياه الصرف لسنوات

طويلة ، حيث أثبتت الأبحاث فاعلية المعالجة الحيوية في إزالة الكثير من المركبات العضوية والنشادر والنترات والحديد والمنغنيز ، إلا أن تطبيقاتها الحالية لا تزال محدودة ومقتصرة في كثير من الأحوال على النواحي التجريبية والبحثية . وختاما نشير الى أن ادخال التقنيات الحديثة على محطات المعالجة التقليدية قد تستوجب تغييرات جذرية في المحطات القائمة وفي طرق التصميم للمحطات المستقبلية ويعني ذلك ارتفاعا حادا في تكلفة معالجة المياه ، ويمكن تفادي ذلك أو الإقلال من أثره بوضع برامج مدرسة للترشيد في إستخدام المياه والمحافظة على مصادرها من التلوث


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووور على هذا المجهوووووود الرائع ......


----------



## مهندسة كيمياويه (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## البلاتين (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً أثير سعيد على المعلومات القيمة ...
ولكن للأسف لم تظهر اشكال كما مشار لها في خضم المقالة ..
نرجو رفعها ان امكن لتكتمل الصورة .. ودمت لنا


لكم ودي ..


----------



## وضاحة (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## امبراطورالكيميائية (29 أبريل 2009)

موضوع قيم ولكن نرجو التوسع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هانى عبدالحليم (2 مايو 2009)

اريد تصميم حوض ترسيب مستطيل صرف صحى ارجو الرد اليوم وبسرعة هام جدا وكذلك حوض حجز الرمال


----------



## m.adel (18 يوليو 2009)

الموضع شيق بس ياريت لوعندك معلومات عن معالجة المياة عن طريق r.o


----------



## hayan2774 (18 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## majedlan (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..............
شكراً جزيلاً ; الموضوع مفيد.


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الطرح للموضوع وياريت لو تكون موضحة بالنسب الكاملة تكون صاحب فضل اخي العزيز


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## mahdi1980 (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزيت خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر وكفيت شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## hhmady (19 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور بس كنا عيزن نعرف مياه شرب الدول الاخره مثل مصر من مياه سطحيه اوجوفيه والمقارنه بينهم وبين الخليج وشكرا اخى


----------



## adeltayel (24 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى كل الاخوة بالمنتدى عندى مشكلة خطيرة جدا فى مجال العمل 
انا اعمل كيميائى بمعمل تحليل مياة وتربة بشركة زراعية وقد ابتكرنا فكرة فى انتاج كلورين مركز يستخدم فى التعقيم لمياه الرى والكلورين يتم تصنيعه من مادة كالسيوم هيبوكلورايت والتى تذوب فى الماء مبعدل 77 جرام لكل لتر كما هوا مدون على العبوة ولكن 
بعد الاذابه بالماء الفاتر ( ماء الحنفية ) وجد انه يتكون راسب كتير جدا الراسب كيميائيا هو هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ويعتبر الراسب مادة غير مرغوب فيها ونريد التخلص منها اما بفلاتر او طريقة كيميائيه امنه 
فهل احد عنده حل للمشكلة من حيث نوع الفلتر المستخدم 
او المادة التى تتخلص من الراسب بشكل كيميائى سليم غير ضار ولا تؤثر على التركيز للمنتج 
ارجو لافادة جدا لانى فى مشكلة كبيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 أغسطس 2009)

الله ربي وربك يحفظك ويرعاك على المجهود


----------



## عماد داود (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ اثيرللمجهودالرائع وتمنيت لو وجدت لديك صور توضيحية لمحطة قد يستفادالاعضاء اكثر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 سبتمبر 2009)

_ مشكور جدا"على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد_


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع حلو بارك الله فيك ونرجو ان يتم الاعتناء بهذ الموضوع اكتر


----------



## يوسف الغريب (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ذى ما قال الاخ مرتضى
مشكور على هذا الطرح للموضوع وياريت لو تكون موضحة بالنسب الكاملة تكون صاحب فضل اخي العزيز


----------



## ياسر الكومى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم ومفيد وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## e_farghaly (11 أكتوبر 2009)

المهندس اثير شكرا لمعلوماتك القيمه
هذه خلفيه عن كيفية تنقية المياه للمحطات وانواعها ولكن اكون شاكر لك لو اوضحت كيفية تنقية مياه الشرب من الحنفيه فى المنازل لاحتوائها على شوائب وكذلك صدأ واملاح وطفيليات وكلور عالى جدا .....الخ....الخ
حفظنا الله واياكم


----------



## nadia2 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم...شكرا على المعلومات القيمة المطروحة في المقال.انا طالبة بحث ماجستير واتمنى لو تستطيع مساعدتي في ايجاد بعض المصادر الخاصة بموضوع المرشحات وكذلك ازالة المواد الهيدروكاربونية من المياه.


----------



## sami alzahrani (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مستريورك (4 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هادي السعيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمه,وذا امكن محتاج الى شرح للتنقيه بواسطة r.o وماهي مراحل الانتاج


----------



## goran-che.eng (7 ديسمبر 2009)

روعة اشكرك لو عندك ايي كتب معلومات ثانية دزلى ياه....شكرا


----------



## ناجي محمد ناجي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*معلومات هامة جدا . ولها عظيم الفائدة. جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## rehab2002 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مقبل السويلمي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا 
شرح ro


----------



## هانى بسيونى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد اى معلومات عن الشبة المستخدمة فى تنقية مياه السرب


----------



## hard dream (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير..


----------



## السمهر (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chemical (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم الموضوع مفيد


----------



## حاتم عاشور (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاكالله كل خير على هذا الموضوع الشيق واحب انا اضيف انه توجد تقنية جديدة اخترعها عالم يابانى فى مجال معالجة المياه بواسطة ضوء الشمس وباستخدام مواد كيميايءية تصنع بتكنولوجيا النانو ده كان مشروع التخرج بتاعى


----------



## فاتن الصفار (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات ولكن في سؤال . 
هل هنالك تأثير سلبي للاشعة فوق البنفسجية على الانسان اذ يقال انها تسبب امراض سرطانية ومدى صحة هذا الخبر 
وفقكم الله وشكرا


----------



## م.علاء دكناش (27 يناير 2010)

ارجو العمل على التعريف برموز معالجة المياه مل T.D.S,Hardness وشكرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 فبراير 2010)

ارجو التكرم بالافادة للحسابات مع الشكر


----------



## usama_aws2000 (12 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## amrahmedabdou (26 أبريل 2010)

ياريت يكون الموضوع عن محطات تحليه المياه من الناحيه الميكانيكيه (هندسه ميكانيكيه) وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس خاص (27 أبريل 2010)

موضوع قيم جداً وأريد التوسع ليشمل معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (27 أبريل 2010)

موضوع ممتاز .. معلومات قيمة .. جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود محمدين (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا على مجهودكم الكبير وعن رسول الله خيركم منتعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## ريعان الحمصي (26 مايو 2010)

هل يمكن ان اعيد استخدام مياه غسيل المرشحات و المرسبات في محطات التنقية المياه نظرا" لكمية المياه الكبيرة نسبيا" وخصوصا" في حال قلة المصدر المائي


----------



## mohalrubaie (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (28 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..............
شكراً جزيلاً ; الموضوع مفيد.*​


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (9 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الكريم لك منى كل تحية حب وتقدير 
اشكرك بعد شكرى لله سبحانه وتعالى الذى وهبك نعمة البحث والتنقيب فى بحور العلم لتختار وتحسن اختيار ما تجمعه من علوم نافعة , وتدفع بذلك المجهود الى كل من يطلب العلم , جهله الله فى ميزان حسناتك, ورحم الله والدينا ووالديكم فى الدنيا والاخرة آمين آمين آمي يارب العالمين.
اخوكم فتحى


----------



## عادل2222 (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات وياريت لو فيه عن صيانة محطات المياه ونظم الانذار ومكافحة الحريق
وكذلك صيانة محطات التحليه والمولدات وانظمة التحكم يكون لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## fatehy (3 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع جميل ولكن......*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الخ الغالى لك منى الف تحية حب وتقدير على المجهود المبذول فى هذا الموضوع القيم . 
إلا أنه عندى استفسار لو سمحتم .... 
ماهو الاختبار الذى يؤكد صلاحية مياه الشرب من عدمه؟
ما هو مقدار التأكد من مياه الصنبور التى تفلتر بالفلتر الامريكى ست مراحل , علما بأن المياه بعد الفلتر يكون لها طعم شبه مر, كما ان اللون ايضا يميل قليلا الى الزرقة , بينما يوجد بالماء عوالق صغيرة بيضاء . وعند سؤال الشركة القائمة بالتركيب , افادة بأن هذه العوالق صحية وغير ضارة حيث انها تنفصل من بعض الفلاتر المركبة وهى غير ضارة .
رجاء الرد بالافادة وشكرا لكم على حسن تعاونكم وجعل الله بعدد احرف موضوعكم حسنات تضاف الى حسناتكم , وبارك الله فيكم ....
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....​اخوكم: فتحى​


----------



## أبونادر (4 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ســارة (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة دى


----------



## shaban21000 (17 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله الذى وفق من قام بهذا البحث الطيب الذى اثلج الصدر وفتح الله به الاعين التى لاترى حتى ابصرت وابصرت طريقها لان كل منامحتاج هذا العمل وفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عطران (17 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزاك خير على مثل هذة المعلومات الراقية


----------



## shenebs (15 سبتمبر 2010)

:75::75::75:

:75::75::75::75::75::61::61::61::61::61::78::78::78::78::78::79::79::79::79::87::87::87::59::59::59::73::73::73::19::19::19:

اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين

اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (5 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## mohalrubaie (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fouadelshamy (17 أبريل 2011)

يوجد فلتر امريكى 8 مراحل بسعر مناسب جدا 2459 بمقدم 859 جنية والباقى 400 جنية على اربع شهور 0115632356/0118860918


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## مصطفى كامل عثمان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع غاية في الروعة الف شكر


----------

